# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  prosze o interpretację wyników

## hansop80

Witam. Mam 60 lat i jestem kobietą. Prosze o interpretację moich wyników gdyż nie dają mi spokoju a do lekarz jestem zarejestrowana dopiero na poniedziałek.

WBC 3.3
LYM 1.7
MON 0.2
GRA 1.4
LYM% 51.3
MON% 6.7
GRA% 42.0

RBC 4.18
HGB 14.2
HCT 42.9
MCV 102.6
MCH 34.0
MCHC 33.1
RDW 11.6
PLT 135
MPV 9.0

----------


## Krzysztof

Witam
Zasadniczo wyniki morfologii krwi są w porządku i nie powinny martwić. Odchylenia są nieliczne i niewielkie (mierne obniżenie poziomu leukocytów oraz płytek krwi) i nieswoiste. O dalszym postępowaniu zadecyduje lekarz zlecający badanie. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------

